# favorite non diet food



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Because with every diet, there is always a meal we look forward to when the diet is finished

crunchy cereal with ice cold milk, oh and a slice of cake to finsh it off

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Mine was beer and pizza.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

My good lady's cooking is my favourite x


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> My good lady's cooking is my favourite x


she cooks as well as been a sex bomb your a lucky fella ;-)

xx


----------



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mine is always Nachos with lots of melted cheese mmmmm yummi


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheesecake...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

PScarb said:


> cheesecake...


not red cider paul?

xx


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

pizza  cheasecake icecream


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Red wine, good old fashion Grannies fruit cake..plus anything but chicken!!!


----------



## Natalie Jakomis (Aug 14, 2009)

You can't beat a big bag of Sunset Mix dried fruit from Julian Graves...Banana chips, dates, juicy rasins, apricots, coconut slices....Yum....Oh and some Hovis Crackers with dollops of honey on top.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> not red cider paul?
> 
> xx


no Rachael i don't drink that often just fancied some sat night it was nice though


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Natalie Jakomis said:


> You can't beat a big bag of Sunset Mix dried fruit from Julian Graves...Banana chips, dates, juicy rasins, apricots, coconut slices....Yum....Oh and some Hovis Crackers with dollops of honey on top.


Go crazy on dired fruit

xx


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

curry and cider!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

carrot cake with extra thick cream cheese frosting

xx


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

oh now your talking.. and yes to the dried fruit..put some in my porridge sometimes for extra texture


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Wendy said:


> oh now your talking.. and yes to the dried fruit..put some in my porridge sometimes for extra texture


yogurt covered raisens

xx


----------

